# Fuck yeah, 'Murica



## UnderTheSign (Apr 2, 2012)

More like buckshot. Found a large (as in, bigger than 9mm and no clue other than that ) in a piece of wood a while ago and planing today reveiled 2 pieces containing a big mouthful of this rubbish.

Gotta love American Walnut...

You can clearly see the damage the shot did and how the lead affected the tree.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 2, 2012)

'murica


----------



## JamesM (Apr 2, 2012)

'murica


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 2, 2012)

'murica


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 3, 2012)

Fuggin'. 'Murica.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 3, 2012)

This thread needs to be retitled " 'murica"


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh you guys.


----------



## Randy (Apr 3, 2012)

This thread is now about American stereotypes


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 3, 2012)

Bahahaha!


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## JamesM (Apr 3, 2012)

Jesus. Guns. Pabst.

'Murica.

EDIT:
The unveiling of Pabst Blue Ribbon by Jesus to Chester A. Arthur, the 21st President of 'Murica.


----------



## Pantheist (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 3, 2012)

My reactions as I went through this thread:


----------



## The Buttmonkey (Apr 3, 2012)

My uncle lives in Griffin. He's got some trees with civil war era bullets in them.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 3, 2012)

Wtf?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Cabinet (Apr 3, 2012)

USA USA USA USA USA


----------



## Pooluke41 (Apr 3, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> My reactions as I went through this thread:




Our English eyes aren't used to this. We must fight back.














Brittanica!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh God man give me a warning!


----------



## Pooluke41 (Apr 3, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Oh God man give me a warning!


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 3, 2012)

OH GOD NO! THE TEETH!


----------



## Jakke (Apr 3, 2012)

SWEDEN.. Fuck yeah












(Mind ÿöü, möösë bïtës cän bë qüïtë dëädlÿ)


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Pooluke41 (Apr 3, 2012)

Jakke said:


> SWEDEN.. Fuck yeah



No Skwisggar?


----------



## ivancic1al (Apr 3, 2012)

JeffFromMtl said:


>



 This reminded me only of this:


----------



## Jakke (Apr 3, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> No Skwisggar?



Isn't he finnish?

*EDIT* Nevermind, I stand corrected by wiki


----------



## flexkill (Apr 3, 2012)

caskettheclown said:


>


BUAhahahahahahahahahahah!!!!!!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 3, 2012)

Looking at those teeth made my teeth hurt. 
And yeah Meese (I refuse to believe that the plural form of Moose is Moose ) will mess you up. If you try to fight one with a car, the Moose will generally win.


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 3, 2012)

Mooses.

Everyone is now invalid.






'Murica, Fuck yea.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 3, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Looking at those teeth made my teeth hurt.
> And yeah Meese (I refuse to believe that the plural form of Moose is Moose ) will mess you up. If you try to fight one with a car, the Moose will generally win.



Not to mention that they have a poisonous bite, claws that can tear a man in half, and they can both swim and climb trees.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 3, 2012)

YES!!!! My suggestion (kinda) worked!! 
And  at the Swedish Meatballs, i lost my shit at that one. This thread is fucking amazing.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Apr 3, 2012)

Pfffft,

Our Queen is a professional wrestler.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 3, 2012)

Normally I'm not very patriotic and I only feel ashamed of America. I've never really been proud to be an american...



Sicarius said:


>




Until now.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 3, 2012)

The image that invokes pride in you is one of your country's heroes killing off a rare species of great ape?


----------



## JamesM (Apr 3, 2012)

'Murica.


----------



## Randy (Apr 3, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> The image that invokes pride in you is one of your country's heroes killing off a rare species of great ape?



While smoking a cigar and brandishing a machine gun? 

Yes.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 3, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> The image that invokes pride in you is one of your country's heroes killing off a rare species of great ape?



Have you seen the people we have running for president right now? Yeah, we don't have a lot to be proud of at the moment  Besides, big foot had it coming, he shouldn't have been running around the countryside being all out of focus and shit.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 3, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Isn't he finnish?
> 
> *EDIT* Nevermind, I stand corrected by wiki



The lack of a Mikael Akerfeldt pic in your post most displeases me. 

Get on it!


----------



## Jakke (Apr 3, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> The lack of a Mikael Akerfeldt pic in your post most displeases me.
> 
> Get on it!



This is going to end with me having every damn swede that has ever existed in my post, right?


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 3, 2012)

Jakke said:


> This is going to end with me having every damn swede that has ever existed in my post, right?


Yep

get your ass back in that office


----------



## Faine (Apr 3, 2012)

'MERICA


----------



## JamesM (Apr 3, 2012)

CARS. FAST ONES. BLONDES. BLONDE TWINS. GUNS. BIG GUNS.


----------



## Faine (Apr 3, 2012)

BASS FISHIN' DEER HUNTIN. PICK UP TRUCKS


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 3, 2012)

*America.*


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 3, 2012)

I happen to like Pabst Blue Ribbon. I just do. Am I a badass for that?

But those teeth!.... I think that came from a meth head, therefore, it is cheating. English teeth are just crooked, right?


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Necris (Apr 3, 2012)

'Murrica


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 3, 2012)

The Armada said:


> CARS. FAST ONES. BLONDES. BLONDE TWINS. GUNS. BIG GUNS.





Faine said:


> BASS FISHIN' DEER HUNTIN. PICK UP TRUCKS


you both seem to have forgotten the most important thing.


Boobs.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 3, 2012)

Jakke said:


> SWEDEN.. Fuck yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skwissgaar! his instuctional video was so damn funny!

Oh, I almost fogot
Murica, Fuck yeah!


----------



## AndrewG716 (Apr 3, 2012)

I love this thread.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 3, 2012)

AndrewG716 said:


>


^Good.




Better.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 3, 2012)

'Murica


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 3, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Not to mention that they have a poisonous bite, claws that can tear a man in half, and they can both swim and climb trees.




I would say that I wonder how they get down from the trees once they climb it but I wouldn't be surprised if they just jump down unscathed. Or topple the bastard down.


----------



## ilyti (Apr 3, 2012)

I would do a post all about Canada, but I'm not sure about our stereotypes. Besides "Terrible music and BEARS!"

Also this


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 3, 2012)

ilyti said:


> I would do a post all about Canada, but I'm not sure about our stereotypes. Besides "Terrible music and BEARS!"



In the US, the main stereotypes are that you're all really nice and say "aboot" and "eh", not that bad as stereotypes go. We're known for being fat assholes lol.

Oh and in How I Met Your Mother they make up a bunch of Canadia stereotypes and jokes. Like in one episode they started the stereotype that you're all afraid of the dark.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 3, 2012)

We aren't all afraid of the dark, I'm pretty sure it's the same ratio as people in other countries.
We do say "eh?" but only the eastern provinces really pronounce it "aboot."
And we are generally nice. 

Mind you I live in southern Ontario and am a border city with the US. So some people here are Americanized a bit, and apparently people from Ontario have the most neutral accent, I've noticed a slight accent from people from Saskatchewan and the West, definitely a thick one for people from Newfoundland.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, I wasn't agreeing with the stereotypes, just stating what they are. The fear of the dark one was made up for that episode of HIMYM though, they make others too sometimes, it's pretty funny in an absurd way. 

Most people from Canada that I've met didn't have any accent either, maybe they were from Ontario too.

It's the same way with America, it's really more so the western and central parts that have an obesity problem. CT for instance, actually has a pretty low obesity rate, not that I'm really a fan of this shitty state anyway.


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 4, 2012)

Get that Canada outta here.

We'd invade you, if our "Invade Canada" streak wasn't so terrible.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 4, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> ^Good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Best caption I ever saw for it was "You gonna eat that tray?"


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 4, 2012)

'Murica.


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 4, 2012)

That's a NASCAR hat on that Stay Puff'd Marshmallow child, isn't it?


'Murrica


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 4, 2012)

This thread is the lulz. Makes me wish we still had our old demotivational posters thread. I haven't laughed this hard since spending an evening going through those.


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 4, 2012)

'Murica


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 4, 2012)

to counter the grossness that is In-n-Out Burger, I give you:

56oz bags of M&Ms






'Murica


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 4, 2012)

Jakke said:


> This is going to end with me having every damn swede that has ever existed in my post, right?




I now see a Mikael Akerfeldt pic in your post. You know how to please a girl.


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 4, 2012)

nvm


----------



## Jakke (Apr 4, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> I would say that I wonder how they get down from the trees once they climb it but I wouldn't be surprised if they just jump down unscathed. Or topple the bastard down.



They fly down, how else would they do it?


----------



## Jakke (Apr 4, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> I now see a Mikael Akerfeldt pic in your post. You know how to please a girl.



Well, you asked so nicely


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 4, 2012)

'Murica: where the Merkins come from.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, I'm English but someone already posted English stereotypes... so I shall point out that I am also a quarter Ukrainian.

Here are our stereotypes, right here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chernobyl_disaster











I do give off a faint green glow in the dark.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 4, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Well, you asked so nicely



Please please please pwetty please can you put a picture of Nicke Andersson in your post as well please?


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 4, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Well, I'm English but someone already posted English stereotypes... so I shall point out that I am also a quarter Ukrainian.
> 
> Here are our stereotypes, right here:


And Stalkers...

don't forget Stalkers.


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 4, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


>



I always thought that city was beautiful. 
In it's own bleak way.


----------



## Fiction (Apr 4, 2012)

'Straya


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 4, 2012)

Devin really let himself go....


----------



## Faine (Apr 4, 2012)

HAY Y'ALL 
'MURICA
YouTube - KIRSTI&#39;S SHOTGUN RAINBOW


----------



## synrgy (Apr 4, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> We aren't all afraid of the dark, I'm pretty sure it's the same ratio as people in other countries.
> We do say "eh?" but only the eastern provinces really pronounce it "aboot."
> And we are generally nice.
> 
> Mind you I live in southern Ontario and am a border city with the US. So some people here are Americanized a bit, and apparently people from Ontario have the most neutral accent, I've noticed a slight accent from people from Saskatchewan and the West, definitely a thick one for people from Newfoundland.



My lady currently lives in Lanark, outside Perth, ON. Whenever I go up there to visit, it feels *almost* like I'm in the States. Drive fast on back roads until you see a deer, shop at strip malls, catch movies at AMC theaters, etc. The only major differences are that I haven't yet seen any non-white people while visiting (not trying to imply they aren't there; just that I haven't seen them) and that most of the strangers I've interacted with have been extremely friendly.

That said, I feel like every new person I met had a chip on their shoulder that they apparently just had to share with me, about what a bunch of assholes my government is. They all seem so shocked when I tell them that I agree with them completely. "Oh, you're American? Please, let me spend the next hour telling you how I feel about Republicans/Guns/Health Care/Foreign Policy..." 

Anyway, here's a contribution:


----------



## Jakke (Apr 4, 2012)

^But... But... But... All americans are gun-toting rednecks...


Right?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 4, 2012)

One of the more amusing/absurd things on display in American is modern popular country music.. rather than the country music of old, this new stuff is another form of pop music that glorifies not just simple living, but generally impoverished lifestyles and the pride thereof. It makes living an insubstantial, sub-par, worker-bee life sound glorious and ideal. One of the worst parts about it is that all of that music is manufactured by big shots with tons of money - in other words, the people that are putting their stamp of approval on all of it and seeing to it that it gets marketed are rich as hell and clearly NOT living the lifestyle glorified by country music, giving the whole thing a very condescending/oppressive feel. That's my two cents.

'Murica


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'd post Mexican stereotypes, but I'm too lazy to do so.


----------



## nojyeloot (Apr 4, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> I'd post Mexican stereotypes, but I'm too lazy to do so.


----------



## AndrewG716 (Apr 4, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> One of the more amusing/absurd things on display in American is modern popular country music.. rather than the country music of old, this new stuff is another form of pop music that glorifies not just simple living, but generally impoverished lifestyles and the pride thereof. It makes living an insubstantial, sub-par, worker-bee life sound glorious and ideal. One of the worst parts about it is that all of that music is manufactured by big shots with tons of money - in other words, the people that are putting their stamp of approval on all of it and seeing to it that it gets marketed are rich as hell and clearly NOT living the lifestyle glorified by country music, giving the whole thing a very condescending/oppressive feel. That's my two cents.
> 
> 'Murica



It would be hard to agree anymore.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 4, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> I'd post Mexican stereotypes, but I'm too lazy to do so.


 


nojyeloot said:


>


 
Not going to lie, I'm still chuckling a bit.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm not sure wtf happened to my thread but please do continue, I'm amused.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 4, 2012)

We liked what we thought your idea was intended for, so we capitalized on it.

'Murica.


----------



## BornToLooze (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 4, 2012)

Damn it Tim! Quit posting beautiful nature shots and incredible scientists!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 4, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Damn it Tim! Quit posting beautiful nature shots and incredible scientists!


 

No.

















*America.*


----------



## Pooluke41 (Apr 4, 2012)

Murrica....


----------



## Pooluke41 (Apr 4, 2012)

Double post!


----------



## Necris (Apr 4, 2012)

'Murrica


----------

